# Wiping dug bottles



## botlguy (Mar 9, 2015)

I occasionally watch your digging videos and have noticed that often times you folks wipe off the dirt to see what you have. That would be natural and I did the same thing when I dug the dozens of privies and dumps I did in the past. Now that I exclusively buy or trade for my bottles I am more aware of things like condition and I do not like scratches any more than chips. My point here is a CAUTION to you that you are perhaps decreasing the value of your finds by 50% or MORE by wiping / rubbing dirt off your dug bottles (That stuff is abrasive) The use of a soft brush, or better a water rinse, will help prevent loss of value. While on the subject of your videos, all that movement makes me a little seasick.[8D]        Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, I've noticed that on ACLs especially. Thanks to a couple people here, I now know NOT to "clean" my ACLs like regular bottles, and to NOT clean them for a few weeks. 
You're talking the light, small surface scratches-- they can really add up, though.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 10, 2015)

this is most likely true ,for me dug bottles that are already in bad shape have lesser value then the stuff that comes out of sand or privy's . and agene I rarely sell the things I find.


----------



## kleinkaliber (Mar 10, 2015)

I bead blast mine[]. You are right, though. Same with finding coins. No matter how tempting it is to see the embossing on a bottle or the date on a coin, just wait till you can rinse with water.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey thar Jimbo, who do ya think you is tellin' me how to handle my own gawshdurned bottles!?! []  [8D]


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 11, 2015)

Really? This is one of the more absurd topics I have seen here.....(Personally, I think Jim is bored and playing us) But I'll play along for my 2 cents........glass bottles are quite durable, evidenced by their survival of thousands of years. That said, they are NOT coins, and any decrease in value from something you need a powerful loop to see is rather subjective. And besides Jim, these days folks are adding new tops to damaged pieces with remarkable results that we oldtimers couldn't have imagined 50 years ago. I'm sure you remember the day when any chip or crack in ANY bottle was viewed as making it worthless. And though I was skeptical of pro-cleaning, I have given in to the betterment of the finished product as long as it is done right. (again rather subjective.) So if micro scratches are offensive, spend the $15-20 bucks and get it cleaned. I've been "wiping" my finds for 50+ years and the worst thing to happen is nearly slicing off a finger when a cracked top snaps off unexpectedly. If I didn't see what I was digging, I'd have a few tons of MORE crap to dispose of than what I already have. My latest dig revealed 4 bottles trashed because of unseen cracks or chips in common, but "good enough to drag home" type bottles. So Jim, I invite you to come to Missouri where even you could dig (unless you're without arms,) and let me watch you find bottles without peeking!  I'd be tempted to even "salt the mine" with a good one! Ha! Jack


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2015)

I got a tumbler so not to worried about scratches. LEON.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 11, 2015)

Now THAT'S the ticket!


----------



## botlguy (Mar 11, 2015)

Well Jackie meboy (in honor of St. Patty's Day) I guess I've received me comeuppance from ye.   []Coming from an old former neighbor (sorta) and super digger I can see and understand and accept your point. But lets say we dig a very desirable BITTERS and decide to sell it. The "Deep Pockets" buyer examines it and says he LOVES it and would pay $50,000 for it if it didn't have those without a loop visible (I never said anything about microscopic fine scratches) scratches. He can only give us $30,000.My point, seriously, is that as a BUYER I care about such things. A better point is a less valuable bottle that is available but I want one now. Yours has scratches, the guy next to you has a nicer one. Who gets the sale? Maybe you never sell your finds. No problem!I'm sorry you find this thread "absurd" but then I've got nothing better to do.    [8D][8D][] I would love to take you up on your offer to take me digging. It's been 25 years and the local diggers are VERY clannish and secretive.Anyway, I truly ENJOY your digging stories, go ahead and wipe that abrasive off your bottles and I will still be glad to buy any that fit my specialties.Your Buddy (still) Jim botlguy


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 11, 2015)

Well Jim, I understand your point of view, but seriously, a 50k bottle would likely have all the fussin' needed to bring it to sparkling if not mint. And besides, the more valuable bottle the less issues actually become. Flea bites, chips and cracks seem to lessen in consideration of scarcity, but certainly still affect value. But as for the minor issues like superficial scratches or stains, a light tumble will really fix 99% of them. I watch those videos as well and the ones that make me cringe are the newbies slamming their shovels into the use layers or go "digging" with their hands. Even with leather gloves, they are no match for a nice razor sharp edge waiting to snag a finger or two.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 11, 2015)

BTW- I am serious about digging. I have a dozen permissions at any given time and I swear it's like the 60's were out west. I have one serious competitor and he lives a good distance away! I know how it is out there. Like hunting the Lost Dutchman's freakin' Mine! No one shares squanto and usually try to send ya hiking up the tallest hill they can find just to sit back to watch & laugh! And yes, I do sell some stuff I dig but not often. I prefer to give away bottles to try to spark the fever in the younger generation(s) as it is a dying sport......sad but true.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm with Jim, why be stupid and do ANY unnecessary damage to any find. Besides, I'd rather see a picture of the after than something half covered in muck.


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 12, 2015)

AAAAAH wipe or not to wipe, the burning question here for all to see. I think Jim is serious about scratching bottles by wiping them off, and really?? how much trouble would it be to dip em inna bucket of water and rinse them off. I am not talking about hauling buckets of water everywhere, but when you are going to maybe dig a privy that may provide some serious glass it would not hurt to be extra cautious about keeping them undamaged as well as possible. I know the few times I dug in San Francisco  I took a bucket of water with me and it was really cool to dip a 5 grand SF whisky bottle in that water to rinse it off, and I dug quite a few of them in days of yore, got top dollar for em to. Some more than 10 grand, wish I still had all of them, but they paid for a down payment on a very nicelittle retirement home in Courtland, where I now reside watching all the goin ons here on these great but sadly now almost deserted forums. now I invite all of the rest of you to comeuppance at me if you wish, but deep down Jim is right on the money, a bottle is worth only what somebody will pay for it, and condition counts counts counts..........Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm not an archeologist but I've seen them on TV. I think there is validity in the methods of using tiny picks and brushes. Maybe that's overkill for a bottle dump but still....  There are going to be shovel, probe, strikes etc. but why do stuff on purpose.
I guess if your a full time digger/dealer than a couple extra thousand on a 50K example isn't much of a consequence? If you want to keep the the item as pristine as possible for yourself then it's not a good idea to wipe. If you want to discard it back because it may be just a common amber worth only $300 than your a moron.
As for tumbling, that's OK for some but not for others. It's also another topic that's been very debated on here in the past.

Now, shaky video of bottles looking like they're bouncing around. I agree. []


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 12, 2015)

Using those tiny picks shovels and mainly 1 tined potato rakes are the best way to get a bottle out of its surrounding gunk and broken glass, I shudder every time one of those guys sticks his rake tines into the mouth of a glob top soda and yanks it out without clearing a path for it first. Globby embossed cobalt S.F. sodas are worth too much to get that kind of treatment, and some of the southern sodas are astronomical in price, especially the ones with the flyin saucer tops from I think Charleston. You gotta get those winning bottles out without anymore damage than possible!! I also hate to see some guy reach into a bunch of busted glass shards to pull out a bottle with BARE hands, I always hope their lockjaw shots are up to snuff. and I agree with Cows, some of that bouncing herky jerky video is rough to watch. Nothin wrong with tumbling either, as long as its done right. But disclosure is always best if the question is asked, "is it tumbled" than the buyer can make his choice, and ifn you cant tell no harm no foul.......


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 12, 2015)

andy volkerts said:
			
		

> I also hate to see some guy reach into a bunch of busted glass shards to pull out a bottle with BARE hands, I always hope their lockjaw shots are up to snuff.



 I tend to dig barehanded, probably only around 5% of the time do I dig with gloves. It's easier to "feel" through the digging tool without gloves, though all the cuts and scrapes can get rather old rather quickly. The upside is that I don't get sick and never get infected cuts, even though I let them get dirty and full of grime. Keeps the immune system on its toes I guess.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 12, 2015)

My 2 cents worth... (Probably worth on 1cent to most of you)... When I first started digging and found glass I would get excited and careless. With some experience I learned to slow down once I get into the glass. I now use a plastic garden trowel once I get into the bottles. The plastic doesn't scratch glass. I try not to wipe the bottles that are covered in dirt or mud. To wipe or not to wipe,.. that is a personal choice. Don't think it will ever affect any bottle I dig if I did wipe it off.


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm with Plumb.  Gloveless is best for me.  And I wipe to see what I got.  I couple scratches on most of the bottles we dig will not hurt the value.  And when I dig anything that has potential to be high dollar, of course I baby it. Putting a fresh dug bottle in a bucket of water or pouring water over it just seems like a good way to crack it. Same with sunlight.  Watch the temperature change from cool ground to air and sun.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 16, 2015)

If you're not stupid about wiping dirt off of a bottle, it won't scratch.  Lightly wiping has never scratched any of my bottles.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 16, 2015)

The idea is this: Rough, hard items in dirt and sand (sand being entirely small stone) will cause scratches to another surface. Iron sharpens iron, so certainly hard rock (even though it's tiny) can damage glass. It doesn't matter how careful you are, for anything that has importance to people tends to be treated with what the handlers believe to be proper care. Still, accidents happen, and just because you don't notice it doesn't mean you didn't do something.  You _don't_ know what the bottle looked like seconds before you dug it. So, either way, both arguments have flaws. It also depends on soil type and glass quality, I would assume.  Either way, both sides also have good arguments, but I recommend to err on the side of caution. Adjust water temp and jiggle a bit in there. If careful enough, the bottle will be fine-- after all, it lasted how many decades under ground? You gotta wash it off at some point. What is too sticky to remove then must be wiped, but this is to _lessen_ any damage done.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 16, 2015)

I said if you're not stupid about wiping dirt off of a bottle...I did NOT say what with...this could mean with a brush, or if you know the soil doesn't contain any rocks or sand by looking at it you can surely use your hand.  It's common sense really.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 16, 2015)

Bobby, most all soil has sand particles in it-- especially in Coastal areas including the Michigan Basin States, as well as desert areas and places hit by Glaciers. When people think of soil, they tend to think Miracle Grow sort of stuff. That may often be the case, but there tend to be tiny chips of stone and ground stone like sand. Some places have no issues, others do.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 16, 2015)

Where I get my bottles...there is no sand.  I know what soil is.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm not going to turn this into an argument, but a non-sand-based area of sediments deposited by floods (plant-based) would be most suitable where I am for safe wiping. Mud, though, often has sand hidden-- gotta watch out for that. The best way to tell is to look at it when its dry, or squish around and rub it to see if it acts as a lubricant or if you can feel any particles that aren't "soft." 


Might I also add that Michigan's "soil" is great for farming due to the sand content and types of sand present-- what it does for us is amazing. I almost left this out, for it applies only to Great Lakes Basin Regions.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 16, 2015)

You are right.....I get most of my bottles in a clay based soil, where the sand particles, if any are the smallest of all soil types.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 16, 2015)

BobbyCommonBottles said:
			
		

> You are right.....I get most of my bottles in a clay based soil, where the sand particles, if any are the smallest of all soil types.



 What state do you live in? LEON.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 16, 2015)

I been wipin for years and i'm all good[:-]


----------



## groundsloth (Mar 17, 2015)

Does this all depend on the type of debris or dirt the bottle is buried in?To remove rust stains from my bottles, I rub beach sand on them.....haven't noticed that it scratches them..Any advice on using sand?


----------



## groundsloth (Mar 17, 2015)

and another thing........regarding the secretive clan-like behavior of bottle diggers.Some diggers have no manners....they will jump right down in someone else's hole and cherry pick.No one owns a dump and it is alright if each digger starts his/her own hole...but cherry picking ruins a lot of good relationships that could begin.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 17, 2015)

On the topic of cherry picking.....sometimes people are finished with a spot and don't return until the following year or even ever......how are you supposed to tell if they are returning or not?  I know what you're saying....but it's really every man for himself out there......you can't leave an open hole and expect it to be the same when you return, unfortunately...this is why I always fill the hole up with overburden before I leave a spot.  I had a friend that cherry picked someone's spot that 3 people worked on for a year.....he was there for 4 days and hauled several hundreds of dollars worth away from it, before he was caught by one of the guys and chased off....but how was he supposed to know that anyone was still working on it?  You can go back and forth on the topic all day.  Fill in your holes when done digging.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 17, 2015)

I thought it was generally accepted to fill when done, or at least place warnings around the perimeter that there is a hole, else you or the land-owners could get in serious trouble if someone got "hurt" in one. I rarely dig, but I always fill what I dug back in before I leave.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 17, 2015)

I've dug out in the middle of nowhere far away from any houses....dug pits so big it would take all day to refill....I usually do...but there have been times that I haven't.  The pits are usually pretty clear and you can see them....it's not like a trap or anything.  I have been to dumps where there are pits all over... so why cover one hole if there are 20 others.


----------



## groundsloth (Mar 17, 2015)

Bottle diggers are a special breed, most people wouldn't go through the effort even if they knew there were valuables down there.  So......most of us can tell an abandoned hole from a working hole.  No excuses for those cherry pickers [].But there are enough bottles for all, I guess


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 17, 2015)

If the hole is filled in with some overburden.....unfortunately in my opinion it's fair game.  If there are tools left in it...obviously someone is coming back.  No tools in hole...fair game.  We all have our own views and there are no laws about any of this....all a matter of opinion and personal choice.


----------



## groundsloth (Mar 17, 2015)

OK, here is the solution!!!!All people on the forum.....let's start leaving messages in bottles for each other!!"This hole is in use"


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 17, 2015)

I love it.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 17, 2015)

It's a good thought but there are too many asshole diggers out there.  It's really not the greatest breed of people.  I am considerate of others when digging...but a lot aren't.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 17, 2015)

Booby-traps. [](Sarcasm, of course.)


----------



## groundsloth (Mar 17, 2015)

Ha Ha.... Alright Spirit Bear......it starts with the two of us, we'll set a trend.


----------



## GlassGorillaUSA (Mar 19, 2015)

Bobby, could you please elaborate on how we are "not the greatest breed of people"?  I'm curious about why you would insult the entire digging community.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

You are blowing it way out of proportion.  Doesn't mean every person who digs bottles is an A-hole.  I have seen many people lose long term friendships over glass....plain and simple.  I have seen and heard of people going behind their friends back to steal a spot that was shown to them....without asking.  I've experienced this myself and heard of others doing it hundreds of times.  Based on this....Do you think people who dig bottles are the Greatest People ever.....?  It's my opinion and we are all entitled to one.  If you don't like it....oh well.  I'm not on this forum to argue.  Way to make your first post!  Not the greatest means not the greatest...it is what it is.  The greatest people in my opinion are people who don't backstab....and live to help others....unfortunately..not EVERY bottle digger is like this.  Get it? Lol.  I have many friends who dig bottles....I also have many ex friends who dig bottles....I think a lot of people on here can relate.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

We can only go by what we know.....I don't know every single person who hunts bottles....nor would I want to.  There would be people I would be friends with, and there would also be many I wouldn't approve of.  Don't try to make it like I'm insulting a "whole community."  I am simply going by my experience.  Just because I dig bottles doesn't mean I have to like every single person who does...does it?  I enjoy the hobby....a different story.  People who ride motorcycles...do they automatically have to think every other person who rides a bike is the greatest?  No.  Goes for any hobby.  You can enjoy a hobby and not have to be committed to liking every human being who's into it.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

On a different note, I come on this forum to get information from others and to share my finds and what I know.  This forum is the best one out there in my opinion.  Most everybody is helpful on here and always trying to help.  That is why I enjoy this one.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 20, 2015)

This was a fear. I approved but was going to reply..."I'm curious why your first post would be in making that comment.
I think maybe the Bobby post was a generalization based on old practices rather than a stereotype of today but I'll let it go and see what happens. Hopefully it can be a civilized discussion.". Ah, it brings back memories now. []


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

You are correct Cowseatmaize.....I'm going by my personal experience in the hobby.  It is a generalization of what has happened in the past.  Nothing for anyone to get offended over...especially if I don't know them.  Like I said...EVERYONE on this forum is always very helpful and kind, willing to take the time to give me their knowledge....and I appreciate it.....why I love this forum over any other.  It does make me wonder.....is GlassGorilla someone who I know?  There are a couple people who know my member name on here since I created it that I don't deal with anymore....Seems a little strange to me...being a new member on here, first post....and targeted my short post on here over anything else.....?


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

Any other questions.....Mike and or Phil?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 20, 2015)

I figured there was conflict but wasn't sure. [] Reminds me of the olden days.[]


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

Created a new profile just for that......I feel special [8D]


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

On a different note...here are one of my favorite recent finds......


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 20, 2015)

BobbyCommonBottles said:
			
		

> Created a new profile just for that......I feel special [8D]


I've said it before. Not perpetuating a problem can often make it not escalate it. Think about it in the future.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> BobbyCommonBottles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself.  I want to frame this.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2015)

What a gorgeous bottle! That would make a superior window-display-- unless, that is, you have cats.... I recommend a glass-fronted cabinet, back-lit, and mirrored.  My cat somehow makes it not only on-top of the cabinets which would require a 5-foot vertical jump, but also into them. She's knocked over a few, but nothing has shattered as it goes backward.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Spirit Bear.  I need to invest in one of those for displaying my collection, considering I have a couple cats.....I have my bottles up on a shelf at the moment.  The color on that flask is awesome.....and not to mention the drippy lip.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2015)

I forgot to mention the lip. ~Le gasp!~ Lol. 
Most of mine are in my room-- aka behind closed door. 
Know anything on it yet?


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention the lip. ~Le gasp!~ Lol.
> Most of mine are in my room-- aka behind closed door.
> Know anything on it yet?


It's a slick....don't know the story behind it if that's what you mean.  I just love the color on it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2015)

Not only the color, but also how it plays with the light is grand.


----------



## GlassGorillaUSA (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow Bobby, just a simple question.  You sound angry!  I dont know you and you dont know me.  Your friends must have really screwed you over huh?  People can let money and greed get in the way of thier friendship.  Its sad really but I would like to say that generally the bottle digging community is a good breed of people.  Thanks for welcoming me to the forum!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 20, 2015)

Approved again but my finger is on the delete buttons.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

Not mad one bit.  Pretty sure I know you Mike, did you know your full name shows up on your profile? lol


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2015)

Back to trying to change topics before people take sides.... Is this not adorable!?


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

That's a nice dog...spirit bear...do you have a hunting buddy (a dog)


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2015)

Bobby, I volunteer at an animal sanctuary. I don't hunt, but keep animals alive. This buddy (the black female wolf next to me) of mine-- a high-content wolf-- would be the hunter, though.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry I meant Bottle Hunting/treasure hunting buddy....I don't hunt animals either.  Cool looking girl you got there...she looks huge!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol. She's a bit large, but I love her. I have a few girls. Guys too. [] Yet, I'm a loner. Lol.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

Animals are the best.....looks like you both enjoy eachother's company.  If you ever go bottle digging...bring one of them with you, you won't have to worry about a thing! lol.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd be arrested if I brought them out of the Sanctuary without the State's approval. They're all supposed to be dead except for two-- I volunteer at the only Sanctuary around designed for large North American carnivorous animals. Basically, the animals arrive as they were abused or illegal (usually both,) and this is their last chance at life. People don't understand them, and so they fear them. And what does that lead to?  ~Photos are attempts at my senior picture for school~


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

That's awesome what you are doing for them.  Giving them probably the best life they could have.  It's not everyday or even once in a lifetime someone gets to be around and experience animals of that caliper.  Pretty envious!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been there for half my life. I'm actually used to it. I know/understand wolves better than I know/understand people...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 20, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> I know/understand wolves better than I know/understand people...


That's because animals don't lie. They may keep to themselves about things (especially when there ill) but mostly they tell you just how they feel. People for the most part aren't like that.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 20, 2015)

Those are great photos Bear. Keep up the good work. My wife and I take in injured and dumped dogs quite often.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2015)

Eric, very true. 
*Is snuggling my young lizard as we speak.* Lol.  Bass, that's very noble.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 20, 2015)

Lizard, never heard it called that and I thought I heard 'em all. I might have to delete that one for other reasons Rob. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't understand? I think he's glaring at you.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Mar 20, 2015)

Lizard looks upset that you would delete a comment about him Cowseat......


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 20, 2015)

Now he's glaring.


----------

